# The Awakening



## DesolateValkyrie (Dec 22, 2006)

The Awakening by Kate Chopin is a wonderful book. I'm almost finished with it. Has anyone else read it? It's about a woman in the early nineteen hundreds who thinks her life is fine until one summer she meets a man and she realizes that she isn't really living. She abandons her family and finds herself. It's a masterpiece. I love it and recommend it to all!


----------



## rboy27 (Dec 22, 2006)

Yes, I've read it and despised it! It's on my 10 Worst Books Of All Time list. Looking at it from a historical perspective, I can respect the fact that a woman of Chopin's time wrote so openly about leaving her husband and so forth, but it was just so damned boring! 

I'm not one of those people who only reads contemporary literature either and finds the classics boring, David Copperfield happens to be one of my favorite books, but this gives "classics" a bad name.


----------

